

Show HN: We made a search engine - chandakmayank
http://instanews.co/

======
fiatjaf
Seems down.

~~~
varunmittal91
I am sorry fiatjaf, the docker infrastructure for rabbitmq failed and also the
db instances on the same server due to high memory load. We have been working
regreously on redesigning our infrastructure and will be back in 24 hours.

